

BP ignored safety software model to save time, oil spill investigators find - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3250509/bp-ignored-safety-software-advice-to-save-time-oil-spill-investigators-find/

======
quanticle
I can't say I'm surprised by any of it. This is the sort of thing you see in
every engineering industry, from software to chemical plants. Its always
tempting to skimp out on the additional safety measures, especially when one
has skimped out them before without any consequence. I would be highly
surprised if the Deepwater Horizon was the first rig to seal a well without
the requisite number of centralizers.

